# كتب روعة في هندسة البيرول لمجوعة بيكرهيوز



## eng-hsk82 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

اليوم راح أقدم لكم مجموعة من الكتب في هندسة الترول تشمل :
well logging ,drilling , production and reservoir 

http://www.mediafire.com/?kzdddjm3z2u

تحياتي ,,,


----------



## kinghse (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## أبو يوسف الطحاوى (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mjhfar (14 نوفمبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## jabbar_k74 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااا


----------

